# Hi from Durham, UK



## Tina_lou (Sep 10, 2017)

Hi I'm Tina, I've just got some mice after a 3 break from them.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Hello there.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi. Were you an NMC member before your break?


----------



## Tina_lou (Sep 10, 2017)

WoodWitch said:


> Hi. Were you an NMC member before your break?


Can't remember, I could of been but my usual online username didn't work


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome, Tina!


----------



## Tina_lou (Sep 10, 2017)

Thanks for the welcomes


----------



## Tina_lou (Sep 10, 2017)

Tina_lou said:


> WoodWitch said:
> 
> 
> > Hi. Were you an NMC member before your break?
> ...


Just realised what this means and no I wasn't, I'm debating whether to become a member though

Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

There's a lovely lady NMC member in your neck of the woods.


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

Welcome!


----------



## Tina_lou (Sep 10, 2017)

SarahC said:


> There's a lovely lady NMC member in your neck of the woods.


Will have to join as the only breeders I can find have pet shop type mice.

Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------

